# Noob Rooter here, what's the most stable Custom Rom for TB?



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm a bit new to the rooting part of Androids but that doesn't mean I don't know the terminology - I run Linux so lots of this is familiar in some sense, but back on topic - Im running a Rooted stock Rom of .19 and use 4ext for my recovery, are there any good custom roms that are stable for the TB?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

thundershed (and roms based on it like SFKCM7 and jellyblur) and skyraider are the best truly custom roms we have IMO. we also have some very stable desensed roms: happy trails, accense, and bully are all worth a try. it's really just a matter of personal taste between the roms i named, they're all great.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I'm a bit new to the rooting part of Androids but that doesn't mean I don't know the terminology - I run Linux so lots of this is familiar in some sense, but back on topic - Im running a Rooted stock Rom of .19 and use 4ext for my recovery, are there any good custom roms that are stable for the TB?
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Nah, there isnt any as far as i know ;/ ........jk This has already been posted http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/31718-Most-Stable-ROM?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> *thundershed (and roms based on it like SFKCM7 and jellyblur) and skyraider are the best truly custom roms we have IMO*. we also have some very stable desensed roms: happy trails, accense, and bully are all worth a try. it's really just a matter of personal taste between the roms i named, they're all great.


this ^^^...if you want an awesome ICS ROM I really like SFKCM7 with the ICS settings...I have been running SkyRaider with the ICS theme and I really like it too...only sense ROM I like tbh..


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Could any of you post some links I can download and test these out at? I'm pretty hyped. Thanks for the quick and kind support.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Could any of you post some links I can download and test these out at? I'm pretty hyped. Thanks for the quick and kind support.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


many, if not all, of the roms i listed previously, as well as the roms talked about in the thread heath linked, are available here on rootzwiki (the rest are on XDA). the roms are in the thunderbolt development section here. each rom has its own thread. the first post in any rom thread was made by the developer and has the download link for the rom, information about it, etc. if there are any roms you're interested in trying with threads here that have dead download links, let me know, i'll send you a direct link if i have the rom.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

Alex you can find a lot of info and working links here too
http://www.mechacentre.com/
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> Alex you can find a lot of info and working links here too
> http://www.mechacentre.com/
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Thank you both, I'll keep in touch.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

Found this and it says it supports 1x, 3G & 4G, should I flash it? 
http://www.mechacentre.com/roms/-ics-jester-s-ics-build

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmydene84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmmmmm, not sure I believe that....


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Found this and it says it supports 1x, 3G & 4G, should I flash it?
> http://www.mechacentre.com/roms/-ics-jester-s-ics-build
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


must be jmod2.6... yeah, it's ICS and has data, but the data and speeds of it are unstable. i tried it. it is nice to get data on ICS though, worth a try.


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Found this and it says it supports 1x, 3G & 4G, should I flash it?
> http://www.mechacentre.com/roms/-ics-jester-s-ics-build
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


This is what I'm on. It only shows 1x, but its hitting close to 4g, mostly 3g speeds. Only thing I found wrong with it is you can't send mms, but you can receive them. Sms works perfectly. Hopefully a new source will fix all this.. Jester already said its in the works. So Alex, I say go for it lol This is the first ics for the Bolt w/ working data 

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> This is what I'm on. It only shows 1x, but its hitting close to 4g, mostly 3g speeds. Only thing I found wrong with it is you can't send mms, but you can receive them. Sms works perfectly. Hopefully a new source will fix all this.. Jester already said its in the works. So Alex, I say go for it lol This is the first ics for the Bolt w/ working data
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


I was also looking at the CM7 JellyBlur - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-roms/217573-07-25-2012-jellyblur-v1-3-cm7-2-spjester-production.html it raised some questions with some of the links in the thread. What exactly are the kernels needed for - eg: zoomkernel, [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I[/background]​[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]moseyons LeanKerne[/background]​l, and Tiamat? Are they needed? or extra?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I was also looking at the CM7 JellyBlur - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-roms/217573-07-25-2012-jellyblur-v1-3-cm7-2-spjester-production.html it raised some questions with some of the links in the thread. What exactly are the kernels needed for - eg: zoomkernel, [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I[/background]​[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]moseyons LeanKerne[/background]​l, and Tiamat? Are they needed? or extra?


Those are kernels that are compatible with that rom and any other cm7 based AOSP rom. 
Jelly blur comes loaded with Tiamats 1.1.5 kernel. So no, they are not needed. There just options if you want to change kernels. 
Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Those are kernels that are compatible with that rom and any other cm7 based rom.
> Jelly blur comes loaded with Tiamats 1.1.5 kernel. So no, they are not needed. There just options if you want to change kernels. And i
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Also about the Liquid ICS MR 2.3 Beta Rom - it mentions some stuff surrounding "radios" for the ICS build - something about the 2.11.605.19 "radio" how would one uninstall that radio if I moved back to my previous ROM?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> I was also looking at the CM7 JellyBlur - http://www.droidforums.net/forum/thunderbolt-roms/217573-07-25-2012-jellyblur-v1-3-cm7-2-spjester-production.html it raised some questions with some of the links in the thread. What exactly are the kernels needed for - eg: zoomkernel, [background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]I[/background]​[background=rgb(250, 250, 250)]moseyons LeanKerne[/background]​l, and Tiamat? Are they needed? or extra?


Some people change kernels to get better battery life, performance, and problems with Bluetooth fixed , ect...And if you ever want to change kernels be very careful which ones you choose and that their compatible. You change them by , rebooting into recovery, wipe partition cache, choose advanced and wipe dalvik cache, then flash the kernel, reboot and let it settle in for a few minutes before unlocking. Its basically setting up shop for the rom and needs time to settle.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Some people change kernels to get better battery life, performance, and problems with Bluetooth fixed , ect...And if you ever want to change kernels be very careful which ones you choose and that their compatible. You change them by , rebooting into recovery, wipe partition cache, choose advanced and wipe dalvik cache, then flash the kernel, reboot and let it settle in for a few minutes before unlocking. Its basically setting up shop for the rom and needs time to settle.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


How would I know which is compatible or not, and how would I revert back to my old kernel?

Also - read my previous reply about radios


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> Also about the Liquid ICS MR 2.3 Beta Rom - it mentions some stuff surrounding "radios" for the ICS build - something about the 2.11.605.19 "radio" how would one uninstall that radio if I moved back to my previous ROM?


Once you install a radio in h-boot .You stay on it until you change it again. You don't need the .19 radio which is the latest. I'm on the .9 and everything is solid. Hit settings and about phone to see what radio version your on. Its under baseband version.









Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> Once you install a radio in h-boot .You stay on it until you change it again. You don't need the .19 radio which is the latest. I'm on the .9 and everything is solid. Hit settings and about phone to see what radio version your on. Its under baseband version.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So a regular rom flash wouldn't suffice? aka back to my stock rooted rom? I'd have to actually install the radios seperately?


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> How would I know which is compatible or not, and how would I revert back to my old kernel?
> 
> Also - read my previous reply about radios


When ever you flash a rom. A kernel for that particular rom is baked in it. If you restore back to a rom you were on before, it automatically changes the kernel. Only the radio stays the same until you change it.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> When ever you flash a rom. A kernel for that particular rom is baked in it. If you restore back to a rom you were on before, it automatically changes the kernel. Only the radio stays the same until you change it.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


So how would I get my old radios back? you know, the ones for the stock Thunderbolt?

Also - what type of wipe do I perform when I'm flashing a new Rom?

I use 4ext here's my choices:









last few choices:


----------



## heath2805 (Feb 18, 2012)

AlexOnVinyl said:


> So how would I get my old radios back? you know, the ones for the stock Thunderbolt?
> 
> Also - what type of wipe do I perform when I'm flashing a new Rom?
> 
> ...


You can install any radio anytime you like in hboot. We have access to most of them on here. And if you need them we'll get ya them. There are a lot of awesome people here always willing to help.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Liarsenic (Aug 10, 2011)

Its true. It shows 1x in the status bar but the speeds are closer to 4g than anything.

Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

heath2805 said:


> You can install any radio anytime you like in hboot. We have access to most of them on here. And if you need them we'll get ya them. There are a lot of awesome people here always willing to help.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400 using Tapatalk 2


Thanks man, I just was mainly worried that if I installed new radios that I could have a backup set of the ones I currently have just incase i change them.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i haven't seen this mentioned yet, and it's important. make sure to check MD5 hashes on any radio you intend to install against those provided for the radio download. installing a corrupt or incomplete radio can potentially brick your phone, (render it permanently unusable) all reputable radio downloads are accompanied by an MD5 hash. if you don't have an app to check MD5s, use this one, it's free and excellent:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hobbyone.HashDroid

if you need a root file explorer, use this:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.estrongs.android.pop

it's also free and great.

and, if you're unaware, radios are installed by renaming them to PG05IMG.zip (that's pee-gee-zero-five-eye-em-gee, and letter case matters) and placing on the root (the top level) of the SD card. the thunderbolt uses two radio files, one is for CDMA, the other for LTE. if a radio .zip contains both the CDMA and LTE radios, you only need to install one .zip. if you wish to install both the CDMA and LTE radios from a particular software update and they're separate, you'll need to rename, place, and visit the hboot for each file one at a time. in the case CDMA and LTE are separate, install one, then go into the SD card, rename the one you installed, and rename the one you wish to install next to PG05IMG.zip, go into hboot and install, when finished, rename the one you just installed. radios are installed in hboot, not in recovery. to access hboot, power off your phone. hold down the power and volume down, and the phone will restart in hboot. hboot will scan for update files, if you renamed the radio correctly, hboot will find it and ask you whether or not to update, choose yes, that's it.

here's the three most recent thunderbolt radios with baseband and MD5s.

2.11.605.9 radio combo .zip (CDMA+LTE)

http://db.tt/BWCTMLdV

baseband:
*1.48.00.0930w_3 *0.01.78.0916w_3

MD5: 679c6fd8cdec8aaeacd3d8688ecb9689

Open mobile radios:

CDMA: http://db.tt/knLxwN4c

baseband:
*1.48.00.0101w

MD5: 4e08a3a9aaedc4c0dfef458f4953bf93

LTE: http://db.tt/AgR9PlPA

baseband:
*0.01.78.1110w_1

MD5: 02a1d4b246fcd872794a9da7d927b218

the 2.11.605.19 radio .zip combo (CDMA+LTE)

http://db.tt/aGent5UN

baseband:
*1.49.00.0406w_1
*0.01.79.0331w_1

MD5: 1964f4062039e27f29a49af63004217f


----------



## AlexOnVinyl (Aug 16, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> i haven't seen this mentioned yet, and it's important. make sure to check MD5 hashes on any radio you intend to install against those provided for the radio download. installing a corrupt or incomplete radio can potentially brick your phone, (render it permanently unusable) all reputable radio downloads are accompanied by an MD5 hash. if you don't have an app to check MD5s, use this one, it's free and excellent:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.hobbyone.HashDroid
> 
> ...


Thanks man, downloaded the combination - and will check the md5 as well.


----------

